# Computer Freezes When Accessing C:\ Drive



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello,

C:\ is my System Drive

On occasion, when I try to access C:\ in Windows Explorer, the cursor turns into a spinning sand glass then Windows Explorer freezes. I tried to kill Windows Explorer through Task Manager, but that doesn't work. The only way for me to temporarily restore operation is by restarting the computer. 

The problem has been happening frequently recently, so I suspected that it might've been a disk error (failing drive). I downloaded Western Digital's Drive Diagnostic tool and completed a scan of the drive and it PASSED. 

Now I suspect that it may be an OS issue, but I am not sure how to find out. If someone can walk me through, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since you've already run hard drive diagnostics, why not test the system memory too.

I haven't seen this issue in person yet, but there are a few threads around the net with similar problems:

Possibly a Windows Defender issue?
freeze - Windows 8 hangs when I open a folder with a lot of .exe files - Super User

File extension handler issue?
Windows 8 File Explorer crashes often - Microsoft Community

Possibly a corrupt file issue?
The Western Digital diagnostics test the mechanical workings of the drive very well (especially with the "extended" tests). You can also try running a check on the NTFS file system for the drive - - - boot to a Command Prompt, type in the letter of the drive you wish to scan (type the dir command to make sure which drive you are on), and then type chkdsk /r

The scan can take over an hour (even two on some systems) if a very large drive/partition is involved. Some posts around the Internet mention getting "stuck" at 27% ... but this is just as likely due to the fact that the program doesn't report its progress well: the scans usually finish fine within an hour or two.

Event Viewer
Have a look in the logs & see if there are any clues in there.

Best of luck
. . . Gary

[and, of course, if the trouble is fairly recent, you can try using System Restore, selecting a restore point from before the trouble started]


----------

